# Herbie the Love Bug vs. Lightning McQueen!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, so the old Tuff Ones orange Bug isn't exactly Herbie, but that's what my 4-year-old calls it. And when I came home from work today, my 21-month-old ran to the basement door and yelled "Herbie! Herbie! Herbie!" to let me know he wanted to go drive slot cars, specifically THAT slot car. So I set this up on the kitchen counter, and the pictures tell the story...




























more pix in a few...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's some more shots:




















And just so you don't think I used black magic or electric shock treatment or something to teach a sub-2-year-old toddler how to drive a slot car, here's a pic of the controller he used: 










This is good stuff. Something about this little teeny figure 8 is more fun than the 4x16 in the basement. I'd say I'm having as much fun as Roger today... :wave:

Oh yeah. If you want to see more pictures, click the "My Gallery" link under my screen name at the top of this post. There's maybe 20 pics of this stuff in there...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

A Picture is worth a thousand words.. and that smile says it all.. Nice Job Dad!


Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man.. thats awesome! i cant wait to see my son do that.. he is 16 months old.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can see they're having a ball. Keep up the good work of getting kids involved in this fine hobby.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> I can see they're having a ball. Keep up the good work of getting kids involved in this fine hobby.


hey Mike, I forgot to send you something--sorry! you have a PM...

--rick


----------

